# MTHFR heterozygous



## wldgreen

Hello, it has been awhile since I have posted, but since my last miscarriage in April 2010, my doctor decided to do blood tests to see if there is a reason for my miscarriages. I received my tests back today and he talked to me about MTHFR heterozygous. I have been doing some research on line, but I was wondering if there is anyone out there that also has this and can shed some light on me. Also if there is anyone out there that has had this and has been successful with a healthy baby after a couple of miscarriages? I have two healthy boys, so my dr. never thought to do blood work until after my two miscarriages (one at about 5 months and the other one at about 6-8 weeks). Please any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## BoBo

:hugs: Hi Sweetie I'm not sure if this helps, but there is a lady in the section 'pregant after a loss' who has this and she is... pregnant!! and with twins by the looks of things!

I'm not sure how to post the thread but it is titled:

Any ladies with MTHFR and taking Lovenox? 

I don't know myself i'm affraid but it might be worth having a chat with her. xx


----------



## Smiler13

Hiya,

My result was also heterozygous, but the specialist OB-GYN said that 40% of white women get this result and it is not a problem unless folate levels in the blood also test low, in which case can take extra folic acid.

I have a two-year old daughter and am now 28 weeks pregnant after 4 early losses. 
In the UK, no blood tests are offered on the NHS until three consecutive miscarriages. In this pregnancy I had progesterone pessaries and heparin injections, but not because of the MTHFR result. 

Think that Lovenox is a different brand name for Clexane, which is enexoparin (heparin)?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi wldgreen -
I was also just diagnosed heterozygous MTHFR after two losses (no successful pregnancies yet). My dr did a great job explaining it to me, and I also took a lot of genetics in college xxx number of years ago, so I'll do my best to pass on what I know! :)

You carry two copies of every gene in your body - one from your mother and one from your father. In a heterozygous mutation like we have, one of those two MTHFR genes is mutated. ("Hetero" means two that are different - like heterosexual means man and woman paired together.) According to my dr, it's only known to cause a problem in pregnancy when BOTH copies of your MTHFR gene are mutated. This causes an elevated level of homocysteine (an amino acid) in your body, and it's the homocysteine that actually causes all the trouble. In my case, my labs came back as MTHFR heterozygous but homocysteine normal, so he really doesn't think it caused my losses. Did your dr say what your homocysteine levels are?

According to what I've read, close to 40% of the general population is MTHFR heterozygous, so we're in good company. I've also read that a lot of docs don't actually check your MTHFR, only checking your homocysteine levels, for this very reason - almost half of people tested are going to be heterozygous and it freaks us out when it doesn't really necessarily mean anything in regards to our pregnancies.

Now, that said, my dr has elected to go ahead and treat me for it anyway, since the "fix" is simple and can't hurt me or a future baby, and it helps me feel like we're at least doing *something* different next time I get a BFP (something other than just crossing my fingers and hoping for the best). He has me taking one baby aspirin/day and up to 4 mg of folic acid/day.

But please don't self-medicate - talk to your dr about it, and if you don't like what he has to say, get a second or third opinion. (As a health care worker, I get really concerned about how many ladies on here are taking drugs because some other poster told them they're doing it.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## wldgreen

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi wldgreen -
> I was also just diagnosed heterozygous MTHFR after two losses (no successful pregnancies yet). My dr did a great job explaining it to me, and I also took a lot of genetics in college xxx number of years ago, so I'll do my best to pass on what I know! :)
> 
> You carry two copies of every gene in your body - one from your mother and one from your father. In a heterozygous mutation like we have, one of those two MTHFR genes is mutated. ("Hetero" means two that are different - like heterosexual means man and woman paired together.) According to my dr, it's only known to cause a problem in pregnancy when BOTH copies of your MTHFR gene are mutated. This causes an elevated level of homocysteine (an amino acid) in your body, and it's the homocysteine that actually causes all the trouble. In my case, my labs came back as MTHFR heterozygous but homocysteine normal, so he really doesn't think it caused my losses. Did your dr say what your homocysteine levels are?
> 
> According to what I've read, close to 40% of the general population is MTHFR heterozygous, so we're in good company. I've also read that a lot of docs don't actually check your MTHFR, only checking your homocysteine levels, for this very reason - almost half of people tested are going to be heterozygous and it freaks us out when it doesn't really necessarily mean anything in regards to our pregnancies.
> 
> Now, that said, my dr has elected to go ahead and treat me for it anyway, since the "fix" is simple and can't hurt me or a future baby, and it helps me feel like we're at least doing *something* different next time I get a BFP (something other than just crossing my fingers and hoping for the best). He has me taking one baby aspirin/day and up to 4 mg of folic acid/day.
> 
> But please don't self-medicate - talk to your dr about it, and if you don't like what he has to say, get a second or third opinion. (As a health care worker, I get really concerned about how many ladies on here are taking drugs because some other poster told them they're doing it.)
> 
> Hope that helps.

This has really helped me thank you for taking the time to explain!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

You're so welcome - glad I could help! :hugs:


----------



## dallas.nicole

I just got my blood tests back yesterday and after 2 losses (no living babies yet) found that I have this as well. I didn't bother to look how old this post was but I assume it doesn't matter because mthfr doesn't ever go away ;p the way my Dr explained it is, "think of it as a bank. Where there are two entrance doors, then a foyer, then 2 more doors to get inside. How many 'normal' doors do you need to get through the first door? One. The second? One." Heterozygous mthfr is not clinically significant, although could still cause a problem. My underlying reason for the miscarriages are most likely due to me having a blood clotting disorder as well. He also said that if I decide to take extra folic acid that it doesn't matter how much I want to take, "you can't overdose on a water soluble organic (acid) you will just pee it out. So if you attempt suicide, try it with something that won't send you to the potty every 5 minutes." (my Dr is a wonderful, educated doctor, if he didn't have his sense of humor, i think this last miscarriage would have discouraged me enough to be put on mirena lol) "so this is our plan...get a menstrual calendar, take all your pills and have sex at the right time....and the wrong time...all the time. Even if you're sore and tired. Even if you have a headache. even if you're not in the mood." LOL unfortunately OH had to miss this appointment. He would have have a blast! Haha fun at the gynea's office, huh?


----------



## diane60f

I have mthfr heterozygous. I suffered losses but now have a healthy, happy 18 month old boy. Pm me if you'd like :) good luck!!


----------

